# Asus bt21 - USB bluetooth adapter



## gamricstone (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, I purchased an ASUS bt21 bluetooth adapter and am having some issues. I was previously using it on my desktop, which is still running windows xp service pack 2. The mouse I am using is a "Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000". It works perfect on my desktop, but I recently attempted to use it on my (newer) laptop and it would not function. I visited the ASUS website, and downloaded the windows 7 64 bit drivers (beta) however it does not detect my mouse when searching for bluetooth devices to add. I should mention, I did hit the sync button and the light on the mouse flashes between green / red when attempting to link the devices. 

I really want to use my wireless mouse with my laptop, but have had no luck troubleshooting this on my own. Unfortunately I do not own another Bluetooth device, so I cannot determine whether or not the driver is functioning at all or it is simply incompatible with my mouse. Does anyone have suggestions as to how I can get my mouse to work with my laptop?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this the Asus device you purchased? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320035

Please provide the link to the Asus site.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## gamricstone (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah that is the same one I purchased, although I got mine off of amazon and not newegg.

Here is the link to the site I got my drivers from.
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx[url]http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx[/URL]


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I'm not sure what you downloaded at the Asus page. What are the 3 options?
*
Product - 
Series - 
Model -
*
Is this your Microsoft 5000 mouse? http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=012

Are there Microsoft Drivers required for it? 

I did find this Microsoft kb - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/952818

What is the exact make and model number (from the label on bottom) of your laptop?

Check Device Manager - HID and Mice/other pointing devices - 
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

Check system services for Bluetooth - all of mine are disabled as I don't use BT - 
START | type *services.msc*

Not using BlueTooth, maybe what I am missing here is what the Asus device is for.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## gamricstone (Oct 11, 2010)

This is my mouse
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=099[url]http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=099[/URL]

On the ASUS website, the driver I downloaded was under wireless < accessory < USB BT21.

Both bluetooth services listed are enabled and running when I attempt to connect the mouse. I don't believe the mouse requires any special drivers, I did not install anything on my desktop aside from the ASUS drivers. I guess I should have specified, my laptop does not have built-in bluetooth capability. The ASUS device is a USB bluetooth adapter. The function of the device is to allow my computer to receive the signal transmitted by my bluetooth mouse, which it would otherwise be unable to do.

Under the device manager < Human Interface Devices, I have Bluetooth remote control, HID-compliant consumer control device, and 2 listing for USB Human Interface Device. All of these listings disappear when I remove the ASUS USB device. Its worth mentioning, the interface to search for bluetooth devices is the same on both my desktop and laptop. Under Mice and other pointing devices, the only thing listed is my touchpad.

My laptop is an Acer Aspire 5542G-5281. It does have a button with the bluetooth symbol on it (next to the wireless button) but without the ASUS device, no bluetooth options are available. I'm guessing if I were to connect a bluetooth device, it would blink to signify activity.

I may try using the 32-bit drivers in the morning and see if that works.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The Asus drivers appear to be the same for Windows 7 x64 & x86 - 

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?model=USB-BT21&os=30&SLanguage=en-us



I don't see drivers at Microsoft for the mouse, either. What I did read is that some claim you need to install IntelliPoint 8.0, but I have no way to test this for you.

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/d...&type=Mouse&name=M03-00090&os=Win7_64&lang=en

I went to the Acer Support site for your system - Acer Aspire 5542G-5281 - and found this FoxConn Bluetooth driver - 



Have you installed it?

Where does Asus come into play here? Does the system have an Asus mobo?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## gamricstone (Oct 11, 2010)

> Where does Asus come into play here? Does the system have an Asus mobo?


 Asus is the manufacturer of the bluetooth dongle I am using, the very same one you linked to in your first post. It is a USB device which enables computers without built-in bluetooth capability, to connect with bluetooth devices. I will in the future refer to it as a blueotooth dongle in order to avoid any further confusion. 

I installed Intellipoint 8.0, and it has had no effect. I did follow the Intellipoint bluetooth connection guide, which was the same basic instructions as most guides. I downloaded the Foxconn driver listed on the Acer website for my laptop, and it received a message telling me it was already installed. I also noticed on the same page they had drivers for a fingerprint scanner, which my model also does not include. Either way I reinstalled the Foxconn drivers, to no avail. 

Something I did notice, one of my function keys (F3 specifically) has a bluetooth symbol on it. I pressed Fn + F3, and the light on the bluetooth button (near the wireless button) lit up. Unlike the wireless button, it remains steadily lit once activated. I attempted everything mentioned in this thread again after discovering this, as well as reinstalling the bluetooth dongle drivers however there has been no difference. 

Also I enabled (under bluetooth settings - discovery) 'Allow bluetooth devices to find this computer' and it has made no difference, on or off.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for answer re: Asus. I didn't know if your system required it for BlueTooth or not.

I would suggest that you try another bluetooth dongle as the Asus beta drivers for Windows 7 x64 may be the issue here.

Another thing to try - install the Asus device on another Windows 7 x64 system and see if it works.

I'll be glad to look through system files if you would like to provide them. They may yield a clue. Don't be concerned about "BSOD" - the app simply collects a ton of system information.

Please run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

